# went to first class



## savior (Sep 26, 2006)

I went to my first class today! I am usually very friendly, but i felt very timid. All the shouting from one's "Ki" made me feel a little silly, but towards the end of the night i opened up!

While at the dojan, I learned a few kicks and manuvers to get out of grips; i was happy because the teacher was my partner and helped me out the whole time.

I am excited to go tomorrow, but the grand master is gonna be there! ahhh i am so scared! I hope i dont humiliate myself, my instructor, or the entire dojan!


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

savior said:


> I am excited to go tomorrow, but the grand master is gonna be there! ahhh i am so scared! I hope i dont humiliate myself, my instructor, or the entire dojan!


 
*EVERYONE *including the Grandmaster was a beginner at one point in time..You'll be fine...Keep us posted...


----------



## lenatoi (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey! don't freak out too much, tomarrow is only your second day. I think even the grand master will understand that you are nervous. you'll be just fine.


----------



## savior (Sep 26, 2006)

is there any special response i should say if he asks me something? Such as "yes sir" or "yes grand master"


----------



## lenatoi (Sep 26, 2006)

It's different in different schools. I think your best bet is to ask your teacher when you get to class


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

Use *"Grandmaster"* unless HE instructs you otherwise...


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

lenatoi said:


> It's different in different schools. I think your best bet is to ask your teacher when you get to class


 
That too..


----------



## savior (Sep 27, 2006)

update:

i've been doing very well in my hapkido class and my teacher has offered for me to start a more competition oriented class.

currently in my class I have just older adults, the teacher is hoping that I enter with 20 y.o or other teenagers.

should i expect a more TKD atmosphere if i enter this class? Considering its hapkido, we've already established that "competitive Hapkido" is more like "TKD with boxing"


----------



## savior (Sep 27, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5684237867567887246&q=tkd

could i expect more of this?


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

That video is ITF taekwondo sparring. That's my favorite game to play.


"Competitive hapkido" is something new I think. There are no hapkido competitions around here. We compete in taekwondo tournaments around here if we compete, but they are karate point style rules, breaking for points (not continuous like ITF).

But that is just something we do on the side for fun and for a form of pressure testing. We don't train for competitions.


----------



## mystic warrior (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of martial arts.


----------



## savior (Sep 27, 2006)

zDom -

thank you for replying - I do not intend to enter competitions, but my master said that the group i should enter is more "competition based" - i want to learn how to defend myself, not score points

If TKD consists of the video i showed, I will happily join


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 28, 2006)

In our Hybrid Hapkido class we do sparring but it's called "Combat Sparring" amd is actually closer related to  MMA (kicks, punches, elbows, knees, takedowns, submissions, etc...) although I've only done it once.

I look at it this way.  I write computer software for a living.  I also play video games.  "Video games" is a fun thing to do, but I don't relate it back to my focus of writing software, even though they invovle some of the same tools.  I learn Hapkido for self-defense.  I spar for fun.  I don't par to learn to defnd myself, it's just a fun thing to do with some friends that happens to use some of the same tools as my another hobby of mine.  Maybe off-topic but something I was thinking about the other day

Oh..our instructor has done tournaments in the past and if we want to go to one he will help us out training for one, but he won't go himself if we go to one, and it doesn't play a part in our day to day training


----------



## savior (Sep 29, 2006)

Update #2-

I went to the new class. I actually prefer the new class over my old class; the kids and more athletic, have better technique, and aren't afraid to sweat! We sparred a little, but only for technique. After my tkd/hkd class my instructor invited me to do another session of kickboxing! At the end of the night, I finished two session. My master was happy and said that physically I am fine, but my technique needs a little work (especially my left side). Anyways, sorry for rambling, I am just updating everyone saying that I love the new class and hope to enter some competitions down the road (very little competitions though)


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2006)

savior said:


> Update #2- My master was happy and said that physically I am fine, but my technique needs a little work (especially my left side). Anyways, sorry for rambling, I am just updating everyone saying that I love the new class and hope to enter some competitions down the road (very little competitions though)


 
Been there..I returned to the dojo about a year after a serious industrial accident and had just learned how to walk again.After the first belt exam Sensei told me "Your arm blocks and strikes are great, BUT your kicks PeeeUuuuu." No problems", he went on "We'll concentrate on your upper torso.."


----------

